# .key sur apple TV



## spaceiinvaders (25 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ouvre un magasin dans quelques semaines et je comptais y mettre une télé pour faire défiler un diaporama (uniquement des photos avec les effets fondus) sur un grand écran.

J'ai créé mon diaporama avec keynote c'est donc un .key (quand je passe sur .ppt je perd les effets fondus). Je l'ai mis sur une clé USB et j'ai branché la clé USB à ma TV LED Samsung, mais je ne peux pas y avoir accès, il me propose que les Vidéos/Photos/Musique.

Alors je me suis dis pourquoi pas lire mon diapo keynot a travers mon ATV ? (J'ai la dernière version)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

Formats vidéo reconnus :


Vidéo H.264 jusqu'à 1080p, 30 images par seconde, High Profile ou Main Profile niveau 4.0 ou inférieur, profil de référence niveau 3.0 ou inférieur avec son au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbit/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
Vidéo MPEG-4 jusqu'à 2,5 Mbit/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbit/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
Vidéo au format Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbit/s, 1 280 x 720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, son stéréo PCM dans les fichiers .avi

(Source : Apple TV - Apple Store (France))

Donc exporte ta video KN en H264 par ex.


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2014)

EUHHHH Faire un diaporama avec Keynote ?????? Quelle idée !!!!!

Tu as une fonction diaporama intégrée à l'Apple TV depuis iPhoto sur ton Mac, pourquoi ne pas l'exploiter ?

De plus, je suis sur que cette fonction existe sur ta TÉLÉVISION en natif à partir de photos sur une clef USB.

Pourquoi se compliquer la vie*?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Pourquoi se compliquer la vie*?


Parce que les diaporamas sur KN, ça peut être juste magnifique (avis perso, of course )


----------

